# Govdeals.com (USA)



## crackedwalnut (Jan 7, 2016)

My father purchased a large amount of gold plated equipment parts off of this site, that required very little work to extrapolate. I believe that he purchased it as part of a larger lot of items... so you might end up with some other stuff. It is a nationwide site, so these items could be located anywhere in the USA, and you would have to pick them up. But per his calculations, we should be able to get 4-5 oz of gold from the lot that he bought for a very low price. 

I am putting this up as a good will gesture in the hopes that someone will help me figure out what to do with this giant problem that I have created in attempting to recover the gold. :shock: I tried to use hydrochloric acid and hydrogen peroxide to remove the gold from the findings and what I ended up with is a large puddle of mud, that has both gold and copper dissolved into it. (I did not get to adding the nitric acid, before I realized that I was doing something horribly wrong.) Help Please. :shock:

PS. I REALLY wish that I had found this site first... Youtube.com really steered me wrong on this one. LOL


----------



## artart47 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Cracked !
I just have a minute or two cuz I'm working, But, to get you started on your education, One of the first things you'll need to do is...
Go on any of the threads and look at the signature lines at the bottom of the member's posts. many of our active members have a link where you can download a free copy of C.M. Hoke's book "refining precious metal wastes" and start reading. Her book will teach you all the basics and understanding you will need to begin to know what you are doing, why you're doing it and how to proceed with the material you have.
Also, start reading the safety section and the threads we have for new members, rules of the forum and the guided tour of the forum.
I must go now but, other members will be along soon to give further advise!
Good luck and welcome to our forum!
Art.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 7, 2016)

All the answers are in a very small book by C.M. Hoke. It's a relatively easy read, but you will need to take your time and follow the direction of Hoke. The only bit you will still need will be located in the Safety section of this site. You must read the safety section for each and every chemical you will be using. You and those around you will depend on your level of knowledge to stay safe and keep from ending up in the hospital, or worse. If you aren't being safe, you will be very sorry, and it will be too late to change the outcome. If you find Frugal Refiner, he has many links on his signature that will help you. I, too, have some of those links. Again, take your time, the gold isn't going anywhere.


----------



## crackedwalnut (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey Everybody, 

Thanks so much for the info so far, keep it coming. The book is downloading now...

I hope that general courtesy is not frowned upon as fraternizing, because I wanted to express that I also appreciate how concerned everyone is for my safety. 

Did you ever notice how certain communities of people seem to attract a certain type of person? I know this is a bit abstract, but for instance, Skiers will stop to help you up if they have noticed that you have fallen, while snow boarders will intentionally spray you with ice and tell you to "Get the [insert expletive here] off the hill." I am glad to have stumbled into a friendly community. 

No worries on that front though, I have been an Artist for 20+ years and experimented with a lot of media that is intrinsically bad for your health, so I have learned to take all the necessary precautions, respirator, gloves, safety goggles, adequate ventilation, careful storage of chemicals, etc. Thank You, a million times over for caring enough to stress it.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 8, 2016)

Not to get too far off-topic (which is more of a concern here than "being too courteous", hehe), but I appreciate your appreciation 

A lot of folks (the ones with relatively thin skins) get all bent out of shape when they get strong reminders about safety. Glad to hear you already practice good protection skills!


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 8, 2016)

One further piece of advice, do not rely on a respirator. You may not find out until it's too late that most respirators are inadequate for the job.

Have a read here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12447


----------



## kurtak (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is a story (just one of many) that helps to understand why we stress the importance of safety

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=22914&p=240400&hilit=gold+plated+SS#p240400

Kurt


----------

